# 1 fry much larger than its siblings?



## melissasroja (Sep 20, 2010)

I have 6 fry that turned 3 weeks old yesterday. I believe they are guppies all from the same mama. Anyway 1 of the fry is way bigger than the other 5. Im talking at least double or more in size. Is this normal? They others are all around the same size. This 1 is just huge! I call him Baby Kong lol.



Melissa


----------



## fishcrazy (Sep 1, 2010)

I dont know if it is normal, but I've had fry for about a month and a half and have the same problem. The big one hasnt eaten the others, and they seem to be doing fine


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

That's very comon. I always find that in my Betta fry. In about 100 fry there will always be one that is bigger then all the rest. this is the one I keep my eye on as they grow. This could be a possible show Betta or just a good one to keep for breeding.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

It's definitely common in all fish :] It's nothing to worry about


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

In a group that small, it could also be the only one of its gender. Even fish that end up the same size sometime grow at different rates for each sex. In show guppies, females end up bigger than males.

If the smaller ones stop growing, step up the water changes. That usually helps. 

If you have lots of fry, it makes sense to separate by size so the biggest, most aggressive fish don't take all the food. In a small group though, you should be fine.


----------



## melissasroja (Sep 20, 2010)

Ok thanks. I do have a good amount of fry. Today is the day my new tank is finally cycled enough to move my girls into it and away from the dirty old men! lol. Right now I have about 38ish fry and all seem to be doing well. The oldest are just over 3 weeks old and the youngest were just born finally last night. I have a 10 gallon fry tank set up still cycling so for now they are in net breeders in the male tank until thats ready. Anyone want some guppies? lmao!


----------

